# Looking for advice for Wyoming



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

I just booked with my buddy in Wyoming for 3 days of float fishing out of Casper. He has all the rods I could ever need but I hate being empty handed. He advised a 6wt streamer rod and I wanted to pick up another quality 6wt. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## turkn9ne (Jun 25, 2015)

Jaker_cc said:


> I just booked with my buddy in Wyoming for 3 days of float fishing out of Casper. He has all the rods I could ever need but I hate being empty handed. He advised a 6wt streamer rod and I wanted to pick up another quality 6wt. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


If you don't want to break the bank get yourself a 40 dollar Cortland fairplay 5/6. I used it for smallmouth and northern in Minnesota. Great rod for an unbelievable price

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

A lot of 5 wt rods these days will handle a 6 wt line no problem. Not sure what you already have but if you saltwater fish a 7 wt will work very nicely here and also cast the larger streamers up there so it wouldn't be a one time or not very often use. I would look at the TFO Mangrove or BVK rods. Also the Sage Eccel, Pulse, Foundation, Mod or X with the two latter being the most expensive. There really are no bad choices because even cheaper rods cast pretty good these days. I would go somewhere they will let you cast it before you buy it, if it is going be on the expensive side.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Not sure when you are going but I hope it's not soon! 

I did a winter up there on an oil rig and it was brutal. 36 degrees below 0...not including wind chill.


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

al_carl said:


> Not sure when you are going but I hope it's not soon!
> 
> I did a winter up there on an oil rig and it was brutal. 36 degrees below 0...not including wind chill.


I'm heading up late March

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

You said "Another 6wt"? What do you currently have? Budget?


Don't buy a 5 weight and overline, if your buddy says a 6 weight then get a 6 weight. A lot of three weights can handle a 4 weight line, I don't get that rationale except to slow the action of the rod down. Streamer bites can be aggressive, stick with the six.


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

I've got a TFO mangrove 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Jaker cc,

The Green River coming out of the Flaming Gorge isn't far from where you will be. It has one of the highest trout fish counts per mile of anywhere. It is a spectacular fishery.
Just driving over the dam is worth the trip. 

Thought I would mention it since you will be in the "vicinity"....and a 5,6, 7 wt will work just fine there.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Whatâ€™s your budget? If cost is no object, top 3 in no particular order, Scott Radian/Sage X/ Gloomis NRX Trout LP. Another great rod is the Sage One, look for the 9.5â€™ it was designed for Wyo rivers, you can still find some on close out prices. Scott Flex is another very nice mid priced rod. There are a lot of less expensive rods out there that will also do the job.


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

RUFcaptain said:


> Whatâ€™s your budget? If cost is no object, top 3 in no particular order, Scott Radian/Sage X/ Gloomis NRX Trout LP. Another great rod is the Sage One, look for the 9.5â€™ it was designed for Wyo rivers, you can still find some on close out prices. Scott Flex is another very nice mid priced rod. There are a lot of less expensive rods out there that will also do the job


I'm looking for something a grade under the rods you listed, something in the 4-500 dollar range


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Jaker_cc said:


> I'm looking for something a grade under the rods you listed, something in the 4-500 dollar range


Sage Pulse $450, Sage Foundation $ 325, Scot Flex $475. These are all high quality made in USA rods. Colton Fly rods are also very nice and priced similarly, but they not known for their freshwater rods, he has a big sale this time of year (50% off). Slipstream XS less than $200.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

only reason i could see going to wyoming is to shoot an elk.

but take a bunch of pictures and post them up here when you get back so you can be cool. please and thank you.


----------



## kawboy (May 6, 2017)

My daughter and son in-law are in Cheyenne. He tells me there are a lot of places to fish up there. I always go at the holidays but this summer I'm gonna try to go up and check it out.


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Gorgeous fish. That's a grande fly in the second picture-


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Articulating flies. Great job!


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice job!!


----------

